# Fiesta Del Llano Custom Car Show...



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

*For More Info Contact Jesse Valdez At 806.438.4845*


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

REALLY APPRECIATE IT HOMIE! 

This event is not one you want to miss, this is WEST TEXAS' hottest event going down!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jul 27 2008, 08:20 PM~11192207
> *REALLY APPRECIATE IT HOMIE!
> 
> This event is not one you want to miss, this is WEST TEXAS' hottest event going down!! :biggrin:
> *



Any Time Uso, Youu Knooow, Anytime...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

:0 :0 :0  :thumbsup: Lubbock show


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cant wait whats the prize money for the hop


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 28 2008, 06:40 PM~11200167
> *cant wait whats the prize money for the hop
> *



We'll know soon homie


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be in the house!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 28 2008, 09:07 PM~11201544
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house!!!!!!!!
> *



:werd:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 28 2008, 09:07 PM~11201544
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house!!!!!!!!
> *


toro you coming down for this show :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

I just forwarded the flyer to our SolitoS brothers in Texas looks like it's gonna be a good show from what I read on the flyer


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER EVERY YEAR!! SOLITOS LUBBOCK CHAPTER REPRESENTS EVERY YEAR, AND THEY ARE GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY SHOW!! :biggrin: 


DONT FORGET MY USO CHRIS FROM IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE SHOOTING THE SHOW!! THE HOMIE SAM FROM LONESTAR BRAND WILL BE FILMING FOR HIS VIDEO TOO!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE JESSE


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

looks like itll be good show again this year ill be there for sure


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Jul 29 2008, 02:37 PM~11207519
> * looks like itll be good show again this year ill be there for sure
> *


what did you think of stevie's car sunday nite


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll be there :thumbsup: I doubt I'll win anything , my ride still needs work. But I'll show up for the lifestyle, FUCK THE TROPHIES!!!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 29 2008, 02:38 PM~11207537
> *what did you think of stevie's car sunday nite
> *



homies car is sick bro.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wait till your brothers comes out


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jul 29 2008, 10:13 PM~11211873
> *:biggrin:
> *


wutz up uso


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 30 2008, 02:59 AM~11213318
> *wutz up uso
> *


not much just trying to put this show together :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: hope its a good turn out


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 29 2008, 05:32 PM~11208552
> *wait till your brothers comes out
> *


he still needs batteries...someone was supposed to have a hookup... :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 30 2008, 12:47 PM~11215672
> *he still needs batteries...someone was supposed to have a hookup...  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



Just take Stevie's when he's not looking....


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jul 29 2008, 10:01 AM~11205109
> *IT GETS BIGGER AND BIGGER EVERY YEAR!! SOLITOS LUBBOCK CHAPTER REPRESENTS EVERY YEAR, AND THEY ARE GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY SHOW!! :biggrin:
> DONT FORGET MY USO CHRIS FROM IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE SHOOTING THE SHOW!! THE HOMIE SAM FROM LONESTAR BRAND WILL BE FILMING FOR HIS VIDEO TOO!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 30 2008, 02:16 PM~11215888
> *Just take Stevie's when he's not looking....
> *


if you seen the horse sized dogs on his property, you'd know why I haven't yet...lol besides he'll notice when we works on my setup... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

haha im still tryin to find out if they still do business with them :uh:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 30 2008, 05:17 PM~11217409
> *haha im still tryin to find out if they still do business with them  :uh:
> *


coo, let me know...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you going to the show bud


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 30 2008, 04:07 PM~11217318
> *if you seen the horse sized dogs on his property, you'd know why I haven't yet...lol besides he'll notice when we works on my setup... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



I still think it's worth a shot....

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

cutty is in the shop......... hno: :0


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jul 31 2008, 06:40 AM~11222842
> *cutty is in the shop......... hno:  :0
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 30 2008, 06:11 PM~11217943
> * you going to the show bud
> *


Doubt it, not unless my car's done. Gotta see how things go though...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 29 2008, 04:32 PM~11208552
> *wait till your brothers comes out
> *



you already know homie his shit gonna be bangin.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 31 2008, 09:01 AM~11223224
> *Doubt it, not unless my car's done. Gotta see how things go though...
> *



fuck it come anyway! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jul 31 2008, 07:40 AM~11222842
> *cutty is in the shop......... hno:  :0
> *


 :0 :0 who cutty


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 31 2008, 09:01 AM~11223224
> *Doubt it, not unless my car's done. Gotta see how things go though...
> *



Ahh Come On!!! I need a topless model! :biggrin: lol...


Who cares if your ride's done or not, just go to kick it homie.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 31 2008, 03:05 PM~11225862
> *Ahh Come On!!! I need a topless model!  :biggrin:  lol...
> Who cares if your ride's done or not, just go to kick it homie.
> *


:uh: :uh: u lookin at my chichi's??? Shit, guess I'm a hafta wax the chest... BUD on the cover of Impala's magazine... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 31 2008, 02:35 PM~11226134
> *:uh:  :uh:  u lookin at my chichi's??? Shit, guess I'm a hafta wax the chest... BUD on the cover of Impala's magazine... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 31 2008, 12:53 PM~11225755
> *:0  :0 who cutty
> *


ANOTHER USO HEAVY HITTER!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 31 2008, 01:35 PM~11226134
> *:uh:  :uh:  u lookin at my chichi's??? Shit, guess I'm a hafta wax the chest... BUD on the cover of Impala's magazine... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


dang n i was looking forward to reading that mag haha


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 31 2008, 02:53 PM~11225755
> *:0  :0 who cutty
> *


mine :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 31 2008, 04:00 PM~11226403
> *dang n i was looking forward to reading that mag haha
> *


now you're lookin forward to starin' at it... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jul 31 2008, 03:45 PM~11226829
> *mine  :biggrin:
> *


WELL I GUESS I BETTER GET ON THE BALL IF YOUR ALREADY WORKING ON YOURS HUH


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 31 2008, 02:48 PM~11226859
> *now you're lookin forward to starin' at it...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha late night reading rite thurrrrr


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 31 2008, 04:59 PM~11226935
> *hahaha late night reading rite thurrrrr
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 1 2008, 11:54 AM~11233494
> *
> 
> *


I ORDERED FLYERS TONIGHT!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 31 2008, 02:35 PM~11226134
> *:uh:  :uh:  u lookin at my chichi's??? Shit, guess I'm a hafta wax the chest... BUD on the cover of Impala's magazine... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



Haha! Shit we would sell out quick, have to print another order! :roflmao: 


See everyone next Sunday...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 2 2008, 03:14 AM~11240305
> *Haha! Shit we would sell out quick, have to print another order!  :roflmao:
> See everyone next Sunday...
> *


as in tomorrow or the 10th


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 2 2008, 01:19 PM~11241834
> *as in tomorrow or the 10th
> *



The tenth, I'll be getting fucked up out here in Denver tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 2 2008, 04:36 PM~11242716
> *The tenth, I'll be getting fucked up out here in Denver tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


you know thatz the day of the hereford show right


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 2 2008, 10:09 PM~11244241
> *you know thatz the day of the hereford show right
> *


Well then I might be in Hereford :dunno: Or Lubbock...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

back to the top


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

back up :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

and again ttt


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz the bottom one im seeing a red x underneath the flyer


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

started passing out flyers this week


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 7 2008, 07:36 AM~11282590
> *started passing out flyers this week
> *


your car gonna be at this show switch


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2008, 12:56 PM~11284317
> *your car gonna be at this show switch
> *


no


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 7 2008, 04:13 PM~11286624
> *no
> *


you gonna be at odessa :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 8 2008, 01:08 AM~11290985
> *you gonna be at odessa  :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah Ill be there not my car though maby next year, wouldn't miss that show especially the barbeque on saturday


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 8 2008, 07:15 AM~11291908
> *Oh yeah Ill be there not my car though maby next year, wouldn't miss that show especially the barbeque on saturday
> *


hell yeah i cant wait for the bbq on saturday im hoping to have my can there this year in the line up :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump for the WEST TEXAS homies


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THE HOP


THE CLASSES WILL BE SEPERATED!!


FOR RULES/REGULATIONS CONTACT JESSE
SINGLE PUMP HOP 
DOUBLE PUMP HOP


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 12:52 PM~11314475
> *THE HOP
> THE CLASSES WILL BE SEPERATED!!
> 
> ...



I WILL SUGGEST THE FOLLOWING!

16.	Only the switchman and ground man are allowed entrance with vehicle to hopping arena. Vehicle owner is responsible and may be disqualified if more than two (2) persons enter with vehicle. All adjustments must be made prior to entering arena (except for connecting ground). Disconnect must be accessible with trunk closed. Trunk must remain closed during round and ground man must stay near vehicle ground connection and not interfere with judging of vehicle, except for emergencies.
17.	To begin round, switchman must tell judges “Ready!” Any car movement after that starts round. No exceptions! Once judge calls “time” round is over.


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 10:52 AM~11314475
> *THE HOP
> THE CLASSES WILL BE SEPERATED!!
> 
> ...


stay tuned for hop rules!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 11:35 AM~11314852
> *I WILL SUGGEST THE FOLLOWING!
> 
> 16.	Only the switchman and ground man are allowed entrance with vehicle to hopping arena. Vehicle owner is responsible and may be disqualified if more than two (2) persons enter with vehicle. All adjustments must be made prior to entering arena (except for connecting ground). Disconnect must be accessible with trunk closed. Trunk must remain closed during round and ground man must stay near vehicle ground connection and not interfere with judging of vehicle, except for emergencies.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

see you next month :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

SWING WHAT YOU BRING HOP RULES, AND THESE RULES WERE IN PLACE PRIOR TO THIS WEEKEND, JUST DID NOT HAVE A REASON TO POST THEM UP, BUT SINCE THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE THINKING THAT THE SHOW IS RIGGED AND UNFAIR, WE LET ME BE THE FIRST TO CLEAN THIS SHIT UP!!! DONT BRING EXCUSES JUST YOUR RIDES!! BECAUSE WHEN I PAY OUT CASH IM NOT GIVING YOU EXCUSES WHEN WE EXCHANGE THE MONEY!! :biggrin: 

basic rules:

-13" or 14" complete wire wheel set, no mix match
-COMPLETE BODY, ENGINE, MAIN INTERIOR PARTS ie front seat, steering, not just full of batteries and nonsense, BUMPERS IF APPLICABLE, EVERYTHING MUST BE SECURED TIGHTLY
-BATTERY TIE DOWN- 2"X2"x1/4" THICK, OR 1"X2" SQUARE TUBING, NO SOLID STEEL PLATES.

SINGLE PUMP:
-SINGLE TO THE NOSE
-BOTTOM BUMPER HEIGHT OF 35" OR LOWEST PART OF REAR FENDER FOR TRUCKS

DOUBLE PUMP:
-DOUBLE TO THE NOSE
-BOTTOM BUMPER HEIGHT OF 40" OR LOWEST PART OF REAR FENDER FOR TRUCKS

-ALL RULES WILL BE ENFORCED!! 
-JUDGES WILL HAVE FINAL DECISION, NOT CROWD!
-THREE (3) MAKES A CLASS
-IF THERE IS NOT THREE TO MAKE A CLASS, YOU WIN 1/2 THE PRIZE MONEY FOR THAT CLASS., OR IF EVERYONE AGREES PRIOR TO THE HOP BEGINNING, IT WILL BE ONE CLASS AND WINNER WILL TAKE BOTH CASH PRIZES :biggrin: 
IF THIS IS THE CASE, DOUBLE PUMPS WILL HAVE TO LOWER THEIR BUMPER HEIGHT TO 35".  if i missed anything i will edit the post.


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

what about showing a custom motorcycle?


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 11 2008, 09:18 PM~11319691
> *
> 
> *


So what are the cash prizes gong to be for the cars????And payout for hoppers????? :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 12 2008, 07:08 AM~11322791
> *So what are the cash prizes gong to be for the cars????And payout for hoppers????? :biggrin:
> *


right now it is $250 for hoppers and best of show truck/car, really trying to get more sponsors. would love to see you here


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

what about us camera guys trying to get a good picture will we be allowed in the pit?


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 12 2008, 08:22 AM~11322846
> *right now it is $250 for hoppers and best of show truck/car, really trying to get more sponsors. would love to see you here
> *


We would love to be there but u know that we are waiting to see payouts....Can we move in Sunday Morning???


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

sunday morning is the only day to move-in, this is an outdoor show, cant promise there will be more


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 12 2008, 07:30 AM~11322889
> *what about us camera guys trying to get a good picture will we be allowed in the pit?
> *


depends, if it is your personal camera for personal use, no, because then everyone with a camera will want in


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 12 2008, 07:47 AM~11322978
> *depends, if it is your personal camera for personal use, no, because then everyone with a camera will want in
> *


not personal use its for a dvd i am making of amarillo lowriders, ask monster G or stevie D they can vouch for me... :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 12 2008, 08:01 AM~11323050
> *not personal use its for a dvd i am making of amarillo lowriders, ask monster G or stevie D they can vouch for me...  :biggrin:
> *


cool, let me know when you get there...Jesse


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 11 2008, 10:12 PM~11319610
> *SWING WHAT YOU BRING HOP RULES, AND THESE RULES WERE IN PLACE PRIOR TO THIS WEEKEND, JUST DID NOT HAVE A REASON TO POST THEM UP, BUT SINCE THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE THINKING THAT THE SHOW IS RIGGED AND UNFAIR, WE LET ME BE THE FIRST TO CLEAN THIS SHIT UP!!! DONT BRING EXCUSES JUST YOUR RIDES!! BECAUSE WHEN I PAY OUT CASH IM NOT GIVING YOU EXCUSES WHEN WE EXCHANGE THE MONEY!! :biggrin:
> 
> basic rules:
> ...


just to clarify, on cars ya'll measure the bumper (max lockup) and on trucks you measure the fender???


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 12 2008, 08:07 AM~11323073
> *cool, let me know when you get there...Jesse
> *


cool, so its a YES then... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

yo BUD are you gonna go or what?


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 12 2008, 08:19 AM~11323137
> *just to clarify, on cars ya'll measure the bumper (max lockup) and on trucks you measure the fender???
> *


bottom of rear fender/roll pan, (max lockup) if they do not have a bumper, because some trucks dont have bumpers


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 12 2008, 10:26 AM~11323187
> *bottom of rear fender/roll pan, (max lockup) if they do not have a bumper, because some trucks dont have bumpers
> *


right, right, just gettin some clarification... :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 12 2008, 10:22 AM~11323159
> *yo BUD are you gonna go or what?
> *


should be there, highly highly highly doubt the Cutty will be, but I should be...


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

LET ME REASSURE YOU HOPPERS THAT ARE COMING, THIS SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY THE STICK!! I BELIEVE IN PLAYING FAIR!  :biggrin: JUDGES WILL MAKE FINAL DECISIONS!


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 12 2008, 08:51 AM~11323373
> *LET ME REASSURE YOU HOPPERS THAT ARE COMING, THIS SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY THE STICK!! I BELIEVE IN PLAYING FAIR!   :biggrin: JUDGES WILL MAKE FINAL DECISIONS!
> *


that sounds fair to me, :biggrin: 

yo showbound did you ever find that flyer just checking :biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 12 2008, 09:51 AM~11323373
> *LET ME REASSURE YOU HOPPERS THAT ARE COMING, THIS SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY THE STICK!! I BELIEVE IN PLAYING FAIR!   :biggrin: JUDGES WILL MAKE FINAL DECISIONS!
> *


If you are fair how do u put a 1600 pound truck with no bumber againt a 3800 pound g body with a bumper.?????I want to take my hopper but not too hop againts light trucks.


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

WELL there is this evil commodity that we call MONEY, and well there is not enough of that to put everyone in their individual class, but if you would like a trophy for your own class come on down and ill assure you that you will have your own class....see the problem is that everyone wants to bitch and complain about these shows about this and that, but when you are limited with funds and attempting to put a show together close enough for everyone to attend without having to travel 8+ hours to show, you cant please everyone...all i can say is that everyone will be treated fair, sorry if I cannot afford to pay you to come....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 12 2008, 10:42 AM~11323311
> *should be there, highly highly highly doubt the Cutty will be, but I should be...
> *


whats 1 of the 10 excuses...

excuses no different than reasons..
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

going up  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 12 2008, 09:05 AM~11323450
> *If you are fair how do u put a 1600 pound truck with no bumber againt a 3800 pound g body with a bumper.?????I want to take my hopper but not too hop againts light trucks.
> *


bring it down homie the more the merrier you single or double


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 12 2008, 01:49 PM~11325782
> *bring it down homie the more the merrier you single or double
> *


thats what im talkin bout!!!

SWING WHAT YOU BRING!! :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: hey jesse are you gonna be home saturday


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

KIDS UNDER 42 INCHES ARE FREE all day!

LATER ON IN THE EVENING AFTER THE CARSHOW.....

THE KRAZY PIMPZ 8:30PM WILL BE IN CONCERT ON THE MAINSTAGE AS WELL WITH A SPEACIAL LOWRIDER ENTRANCE ALONG WITH LOS UNICOS CAR CLUB!

GATO ***** RUBEN RAMOS 9:45 PM CLOSING OUT THE NIGHT!!!!!!!


BING YOUR APPETITE CUZ THE FOOD WILL BE AUTHENTIC STRIAGHT FROM THE DISCO!! 
PLENTY OF FOOD VENDORS ETC!!! ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 12 2008, 09:42 AM~11323311
> *should be there, highly highly highly doubt the Cutty will be, but I should be...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 12 2008, 02:49 PM~11325782
> *bring it down homie the more the merrier you single or double
> *


DOUBLE....... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 12 2008, 07:28 PM~11328360
> *DOUBLE....... :biggrin:
> *


sweet some1 to hop against bring it along we only need 1 more and we can make it a class ,im guessing from your previous post you aint got a truck you got a g body :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 12 2008, 07:28 PM~11328360
> *DOUBLE....... :biggrin:
> *


well you are in luck the trucks are all single, the grand prix is double and hes banging the bumper hno: come on down, youll enjoy your time here :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 12 2008, 04:12 PM~11326871
> *:biggrin: hey jesse are you gonna be home saturday
> *


no ill be leaving to lubbock on friday evening, my sister is getting married saturday.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 12 2008, 07:32 PM~11328386
> *well you are in luck the trucks are all single, the grand prix is double and hes banging the bumper hno: come on down, youll enjoy your time here :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

up!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

THIS LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW AM GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Aug 12 2008, 09:18 PM~11329552
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW AM GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT
> *


oh it is believe me, this show is HOT!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 12 2008, 09:19 PM~11329574
> *oh it is believe me, this show is HOT!!!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Aug 12 2008, 11:18 PM~11329552
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW AM GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT
> *


BRING THE CREW HOMIE!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

believe me there is going to be a LOT of cars out there


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 12 2008, 08:33 PM~11328397
> *no ill be leaving to lubbock on friday evening, my sister is getting married saturday.
> *


thats kool


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttmft


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 12 2008, 08:32 PM~11328386
> *well you are in luck the trucks are all single, the grand prix is double and hes banging the bumper hno: come on down, youll enjoy your time here :biggrin:
> *


I always enjoy the time there in lubbock we used to hop there all the time & my car has NEVER been beat there in lubbock..Funny, know asked what car I own...Now it just a matter of taking the show car or the hopper?????? :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

post up a pic of the hopper


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 14 2008, 10:00 AM~11341876
> *I always enjoy the time there in lubbock we used to hop there all the time & my car has NEVER been beat there in lubbock..Funny, know asked what car I own...Now it just a matter of taking the show car or the hopper?????? :biggrin:
> *


bring both homie :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 14 2008, 02:39 PM~11343786
> *bring both homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 10:34 PM~11330557
> *BRING THE CREW HOMIE!
> *


FO-SHO


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 14 2008, 08:01 PM~11347064
> *:biggrin:
> *


how it coming along jesse


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

its comming


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

see you all out their


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 14 2008, 09:01 PM~11347064
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

wut it dew jessie and damian


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ADD THE MYSPACE FOCKERS!!


<a href=\'http://WWW.MYSPACE.COM/LONESTARBRAND\' target=\'_blank\'>HTTP://WWW.MYSPACE.COM/LONESTARBRAND</a>


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2008, 10:23 AM~11350810
> *ADD THE MYSPACE FOCKERS!!
> 
> 
> ...


DONT FORGET TO BRING SOME $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

FOR SOME LSB TEXAS TEES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2008, 09:24 AM~11350823
> *DONT FORGET TO BRING SOME $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> FOR SOME LSB TEXAS TEES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you have anything new


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

SHOW-BOUND, DO HAVE A BROTHER NAME LUIS??


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRCLOWNINREGAL_@Aug 15 2008, 09:47 AM~11350580
> *wut it dew jessie and damian
> *


what up :biggrin: where u been?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRCLOWNINREGAL_@Aug 15 2008, 11:35 AM~11351343
> *SHOW-BOUND, DO HAVE A BROTHER NAME LUIS??
> *


thats my ro dog...we like family!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2008, 09:24 AM~11350823
> *DONT FORGET TO BRING SOME $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> FOR SOME LSB TEXAS TEES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 what sizes do you have :biggrin: cause i'm a big man


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 15 2008, 03:38 PM~11353528
> *:0 what sizes do you have :biggrin: cause i'm a big man
> *


you gonna bring ur monte


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 15 2008, 04:38 PM~11353528
> *:0 what sizes do you have :biggrin: cause i'm a big man
> *


I got mine in 4X's...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Aug 15 2008, 11:19 AM~11351193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: up to a 4xl


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2008, 05:36 PM~11354320
> *:cheesy: :yes: <the old is always like new when its new to you...hehehhehe
> got some new chit!  hopefully the sweatshirts will be ready!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2008, 05:36 PM~11354320
> *:cheesy: :yes: <the old is always like new when its new to you...hehehhehe
> got some new chit!  hopefully the sweatshirts will be ready!
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to loose sme weight then


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 15 2008, 08:21 PM~11355029
> *I'm gonna have to loose sme weight then
> *


i will make a couple of 5xs


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard+Aug 16 2008, 01:11 PM~11359258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna have any hats out there hopefully a black one


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 16 2008, 06:50 PM~11360742
> *you coming to the show art
> you gonna have any hats out there hopefully a black one
> *



yeah i'll be there to check out the hop


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 16 2008, 06:50 PM~11360742
> *you coming to the show art
> you gonna have any hats out there hopefully a black one
> *


yes sir!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: already


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

UCE was representing this Sunday!!

View My Video


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 17 2008, 09:15 PM~11367916
> *UCE was representing this Sunday!!
> 
> View My Video
> *


looking good damian


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good was that at the lubbock show today how did every1 get on who hit what ,is that the cutty from herford last week


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Yup that is the same cutty, hit 37 inches. Hit back bumper too. Could have kept going but one of the cylinders slip off track. Not sure how much everyone hit, we got second place. :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 18 2008, 08:41 AM~11370379
> *Yup that is the same cutty, hit 37 inches. Hit back bumper too. Could have kept going but one of the cylinders slip off track. Not sure how much everyone hit, we got second place.    :biggrin:
> *


How could you tell? There wasn't even a hopping stick near the car... or was this not the hop at the show??


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 18 2008, 06:41 AM~11370379
> *Yup that is the same cutty, hit 37 inches. Hit back bumper too. Could have kept going but one of the cylinders slip off track. Not sure how much everyone hit, we got second place.    :biggrin:
> *


hey did yall get 2nd by crowd or by inches :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

looks like what im hitting, but im BIG-BODY non-piston wit #9 gear :0 hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 18 2008, 10:29 AM~11370957
> *How could you tell? There wasn't even a hopping stick near the car... or was this not the hop at the show??
> *


there was a hopping stick but u cant see it on the video. They had the stick a little ways from the car for some reason? Thats what the judges said we hopped so thats what im saying. Its cool though, just glad the cutty came out to play AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 18 2008, 12:07 PM~11371634
> *hey did yall get 2nd by crowd or by inches :biggrin:
> *


inches


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttmft for west texas


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LOOKIN 4 A SHOP IN WEST TX THAT SELL HYDROS LOOKIN 4 A 2 PUMP SETUP ALL CROME NEED EVERY THING BUT THE BATS ANY SHOPS AROUND PM ME


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 18 2008, 09:18 PM~11377364
> *LOOKIN 4 A SHOP IN WEST TX THAT SELL HYDROS LOOKIN 4 A 2 PUMP SETUP ALL CROME NEED EVERY THING BUT THE BATS ANY SHOPS AROUND PM ME
> *


hit up stevie d on here rj customs only black magic dealer in west texas


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

GOT THE LOCAL WEST TX ARTIST PERFORMING SOME GOD OL 806 MUSIC!!!

god ass entertainment!! support them and buy a cd!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 18 2008, 10:18 PM~11377364
> *LOOKIN 4 A SHOP IN WEST TX THAT SELL HYDROS LOOKIN 4 A 2 PUMP SETUP ALL CROME NEED EVERY THING BUT THE BATS ANY SHOPS AROUND PM ME
> *


Bryan's right, hit up the phone # in my signature..

RJ CUSTOMS...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

for sure stevie D is a great dude, good work and reasonable prices  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

so what's up with this king of the streets I hear of???


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 18 2008, 08:18 PM~11377364
> *LOOKIN 4 A SHOP IN WEST TX THAT SELL HYDROS LOOKIN 4 A 2 PUMP SETUP ALL CROME NEED EVERY THING BUT THE BATS ANY SHOPS AROUND PM ME
> *


pm sent


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 19 2008, 08:35 PM~11388260
> *so what's up with this king of the streets I hear of???
> *


dont know whos king of the streets, :biggrin: havent heard anything around a town,, :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 20 2008, 09:51 AM~11391738
> *dont know whos king of the streets,  :biggrin: havent heard anything around a town,,  :biggrin:
> *


supposely it took place in lubbock :uh:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:uh: WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN WE NEED TO HAVE A KING OF 806 HOP OFF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 20 2008, 09:24 PM~11397437
> *:uh: WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN WE NEED TO HAVE A KING OF 806 HOP OFF  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bobby said it was the weekend that just passed


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 20 2008, 06:22 PM~11396922
> *supposely it took place in lubbock :uh:
> *


shit homie havent heard of any thing down hea, didnt even know they had a hop couple weeks back, i thought every one was gonna hold of til sept 14, then we will see whos king of the streets :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 20 2008, 07:24 PM~11397437
> *:uh: WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN WE NEED TO HAVE A KING OF 806 HOP OFF  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 hey man whrere have you been havent really heard of you for a minute,hahahah kwit hayten :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 19 2008, 08:35 PM~11388260
> *so what's up with this king of the streets I hear of???
> *


i know they had a hop this past weekend in lubbock, and three or four hoppers showed up, cadillac chris won 1st, uce cutty 2nd, and im not sure who took 3rd. 

I DO KNOW THAT THERE WILL BE A DAMN GOOD HOP IN LUBBOCK SEPTEMBER 14TH :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 21 2008, 07:15 AM~11401048
> *i know they had a hop this past weekend in lubbock, and three or four hoppers showed up, cadillac chris won 1st, uce cutty 2nd, and im not sure who took 3rd.
> 
> I DO KNOW THAT THERE WILL BE A DAMN GOOD HOP IN LUBBOCK SEPTEMBER 14TH :biggrin:    :yes:
> *


hell yea and lil amarillo taking that shit from big town lubbock yall havent seen nothing yet ....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i knew there was a hop last sunday and we hadnt planned on going down there got too much work on were planning on coming to lubbock on the 14th hopefully A town will be bringing 4 maybe 5 hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 21 2008, 09:26 AM~11401840
> *i knew there was a hop last sunday and we hadnt planned on going down there got too much work on were planning on coming to lubbock on the 14th hopefully A town will be bringing 4 maybe 5 hoppers  :biggrin:
> *


 o hell yeah thats how we doit  gonna take them hopper and represent the west texaz, :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TRU-RYDAZ STYLE


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 21 2008, 04:35 PM~11405433
> *TRU-RYDAZ STYLE
> *


x2 haha when you gonna roll with us :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 21 2008, 08:12 AM~11401304
> *hell yea and lil amarillo taking that shit from big town lubbock yall havent seen nothing yet ....
> *



:0 :thumbsup: im sure the guys down there will be ready, i think hno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 21 2008, 07:39 PM~11406527
> *:0 :thumbsup:  im sure the guys down there will be ready, i think hno:
> *


they better lol :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

im ready to see some madd hoppers :biggrin: shit i almost feel like putting the truck aside and building one of my own


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 21 2008, 05:53 PM~11405586
> *x2 haha  when you gonna roll with us  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

looks like "deuce is wild" is gonna be ready to bounce in lubbock  :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Aug 22 2008, 05:25 AM~11409853
> *looks like "deuce is wild" is gonna be ready to bounce in lubbock   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 11 2008, 08:12 PM~11319610
> *SWING WHAT YOU BRING HOP RULES, AND THESE RULES WERE IN PLACE PRIOR TO THIS WEEKEND, JUST DID NOT HAVE A REASON TO POST THEM UP, BUT SINCE THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE THINKING THAT THE SHOW IS RIGGED AND UNFAIR, WE LET ME BE THE FIRST TO CLEAN THIS SHIT UP!!! DONT BRING EXCUSES JUST YOUR RIDES!! BECAUSE WHEN I PAY OUT CASH IM NOT GIVING YOU EXCUSES WHEN WE EXCHANGE THE MONEY!! :biggrin:
> 
> basic rules:
> ...


JUST A REMINDER


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 22 2008, 07:13 AM~11410274
> *JUST A REMINDER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 21 2008, 07:08 PM~11406762
> *im ready to see some madd hoppers :biggrin:  shit i almost feel like putting the truck aside and building one of my own
> *



jessie don't do it :biggrin: , yea-right you know my saying fuck-it do it homie i know it is in your blood i can see you cheeseing already


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## TheGODFATHER (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 21 2008, 09:12 AM~11401304
> *hell yea and lil amarillo taking that shit from big town lubbock yall havent seen nothing yet ....
> *




:uh:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Aug 22 2008, 12:01 PM~11412201
> *:uh:
> *


yall ready for the show on sep 14 :biggrin:


----------



## TheGODFATHER (Dec 8, 2003)

:yes: looks like it will be a very interesting hop..


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Aug 22 2008, 12:10 PM~11412277
> *:yes:  looks like it will be a very interesting hop..
> *


are you gonna take a hopper too?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

JESSE SOMEONE IS GONNA HIT YOU UP


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 22 2008, 12:32 PM~11412475
> *JESSE SOMEONE IS GONNA HIT YOU UP
> *


about


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 22 2008, 03:13 PM~11413256
> *about
> *


hes a rapper with dj sancho he wanted info on the show i guess about a booth


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its going down in the hub city sept 14th


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

Just might have to make this show. LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Aug 22 2008, 06:45 PM~11414777
> *Just might have to make this show. LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD MY HOMIE BLVD FROM IMPALAS MAGAZINE IS COVERING THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 22 2008, 07:30 PM~11415104
> *YOU SHOULD MY HOMIE BLVD FROM IMPALAS MAGAZINE IS COVERING THE SHOW  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Aug 22 2008, 12:01 PM~11412201
> *:uh:
> *



LBK VS LIL A SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ROUND ANYONE ELSE WANT TO JOIN IN ODESSA, MIDLAND, OR WHAT ABOUT NEW MEXICO WHERE YA AT?? JESSIE WHAT TIME IS THE HOP GOING DOWN?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 22 2008, 05:11 PM~11413738
> *hes a rapper with dj sancho he wanted info on the show i guess about a booth
> *


ALFREDO MARTINEZ????


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 23 2008, 06:14 AM~11417930
> *ALFREDO MARTINEZ????
> *


nah its was edinero


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRCLOWNINREGAL_@Aug 23 2008, 02:38 AM~11417826
> *LBK VS LIL A SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ROUND ANYONE ELSE WANT TO JOIN IN ODESSA, MIDLAND, OR WHAT ABOUT NEW MEXICO WHERE YA AT??  JESSIE WHAT TIME IS THE HOP GOING DOWN?
> *


scheduled for 3pm :0 but we will see :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 23 2008, 07:39 AM~11417975
> *nah its was edinero
> *


never heard of him.....


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRCLOWNINREGAL_@Aug 23 2008, 02:38 AM~11417826
> *LBK VS LIL A SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ROUND ANYONE ELSE WANT TO JOIN IN ODESSA, MIDLAND, OR WHAT ABOUT NEW MEXICO WHERE YA AT??  JESSIE WHAT TIME IS THE HOP GOING DOWN?
> *


Lamesa will be there fo sho :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 23 2008, 02:34 PM~11419683
> *never heard of him.....
> *


hes a rapper out of lamesa thatz under dj sancho's label


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 23 2008, 10:18 PM~11421674
> *hes a rapper out of lamesa thatz under dj sancho's label
> *


wasnt aware he had a label....

:nicoderm: 

15 min $150
20 min $200

1 spot left, they can call me, $$ deadline was due today....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i think they wanted a booth to sell cds im not sure


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 24 2008, 12:18 PM~11424200
> *i think they wanted a booth to sell cds im not sure
> *


THEY CAN PERFORM AND GET A BOOTH FOR THE SAME PRICE

THEY CAN JUST SET UP A BOOTH FOR 150.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 24 2008, 12:03 PM~11424381
> *THEY CAN PERFORM AND GET A BOOTH FOR THE SAME PRICE
> 
> THEY CAN JUST SET UP A BOOTH FOR 150.
> *


HES IN MY MYSPACE TOP FRIENDS IF YOU NEED TO HOLLA AT HIM ITZ EDINERO/ERINEO


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 24 2008, 01:05 PM~11424386
> *HES IN MY MYSPACE TOP FRIENDS IF YOU NEED TO HOLLA AT HIM ITZ EDINERO/ERINEO
> *


i hit him up...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 24 2008, 10:53 PM~11428011
> *:biggrin:
> *


sent that email g....

had the artist today popping it off at the radio homboi!!!

i will be up there on the slot next sunday talking about the damn deal for a whole HR!!!!! 

prepromtions!!!


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

:0  :guns: :guns:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 25 2008, 07:43 PM~11436388
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Aug 25 2008, 09:53 PM~11438036
> *
> *


is odessa coming to this show


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

almost here!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 25 2008, 09:15 PM~11436738
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 26 2008, 05:59 AM~11440094
> *:wave:
> *


haha haha shit wrong post,trying to clown on some dumb ass that is saying that blue dogs arent pitbulls, and that bullie dogs arent pitbulls, so what do you call blue dogs then?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 25 2008, 09:11 PM~11438242
> *is odessa coming to this show
> *


DONT THINK AM GONNA MAKE IT HOMIE NOT SURE IF ANY OF THE OTHER GUYS ARE GOING BUT WE WILL BE OUT AT THE SAN ANGELO SHOW GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW HOMIES


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

shit if they dont give me the day off for the show im callin in


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

hello? is any one there haha kwit hayten


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Aug 26 2008, 04:25 PM~11443769
> *DONT THINK AM GONNA MAKE IT HOMIE NOT SURE IF ANY OF THE OTHER GUYS ARE GOING BUT WE WILL BE OUT AT THE SAN ANGELO SHOW GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW HOMIES
> *


see ya in SA


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 26 2008, 11:27 PM~11448990
> *see ya in SA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2008, 03:35 AM~11449282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut time is edinero gonna hit the stage


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 27 2008, 06:42 PM~11454410
> *wut time is edinero gonna hit the stage
> *


around 4:30


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

kool wut time is the hop


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 27 2008, 08:18 PM~11455277
> *kool wut time is the hop
> *


3


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2008 FIESTAS PATRIAS SCHEDULE

Friday September 12, 2008

7:00 PM -- MISS HISPANIC LUBBOCK SCHOLARSHIP PAGEANT CIVIC CENTER THEATER
(MARIACHI AMISTAD)
11:00 AM -- Fiestas Open For Lunch No Gate Fee, Plenty Of Great Food.
1:00 PM -- Ribbon Cutting Ceremony
5:00 PM -- Festival Opens For Evening Activities
Gate Fee For Each Day Of The 3 Day Event
Senior Citizens - FREE (65 Years and Over)
Kids 42 Inches & Under FREE
5:30 PM -- 6:30 PM -- Ballet Folklorico Aztlan
6:30 PM -- 7:30 PM Mariachi Flores
7:30 PM -- 7:45 PM MC'S
7:45 PM -- 8:15 PM Calibre Norteno
8:15 PM -- 8:30 PM MC'S
8:30 PM -- 10:00 PM SHERIFES DEL NORTE
10:00 PM -- 11:30 PM PELIGRO
11:30 PM -- FIESTAS CLOSES

Saturday September 13, 2008


10:00 AM -- Fiestas Del Llano Parade
11:00 AM -- Fiestas Open For Saturday
12:00 Noon -- 1:00 PM Harwell Bilingual Group
1:30 PM -- 2:30 PM Ballet Folklorico Fiesta Del Sol
3:00 PM -- 4:00 PM Tex Mex Connection
4:30 PM -- 5:30 PM Ballet Folklorico Nuestra Herencia
5:30 PM -- 6:30 PM Mariachi Mi Tierra
6:30 PM -- 6:45 PM MC'S
6:45 PM -- 8:15 PM LA DIFERENCIA
8:15 PM -- 8:30 PM MC'S 
8:30 PM -- 10:00 PM CHICAS DE CANELA
10:00 PM -- 10:15 PM MC'S 
10:15 PM -- 11:45 PM RAULITO NAVAIRA & Emilio's Sons and Rio Band


Sunday September 14, 2008

11:00 AM -- Venders Music and Car show

MAIN STAGE
12:00 Noon -- 12:45 PM Blanco
1:00 PM -- 1:45 PM Grupo Zabor
1:45 PM -- 2:15 PM Paloma Libre
2:15 PM -- 3:00 PM Mariachi Amistad
3:00 PM -- 4:00 PM Conjunto Rosal
4:00 PM -- 4:15 PM MC'S
4:15 PM -- 5:15 PM Suspenso
5:15 PM -- 5:30 PM MC'S
5:30 PM -- 6:30 PM ARDIENTE 2007 BATTLE 
OF THE BANDS WINNER
6:30 PM -- 6:45 PM 2008 BATTLE OF THE 
BANDS WINNER ANNOUNCED
6:45 PM -- 8:15 PM Krazy Pimpz
8:15 PM -- 8:30 PM MC'S
8:30 PM -- 10:00 PM Ruben Ramos
10:00 PM -- FIESTAS DEL LLANO 2008 CLOSES


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 28 2008, 12:28 AM~11458370
> *2008 FIESTAS PATRIAS SCHEDULE
> 
> Friday September 12, 2008
> ...


man theres un chingo of parties going on that day, shit makes me feel like im at mexico, when i visit my grama


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut tyme we gonna roll out amarillo


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 28 2008, 05:47 PM~11464752
> *wut tyme we gonna roll out amarillo
> *


wacha mean ,


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 28 2008, 09:29 PM~11466275
> *wacha mean ,
> *


wut tyme we leavin to lubbock


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 29 2008, 04:19 PM~11473887
> *wut tyme we leavin to lubbock
> *


shit gotta talk to my cuate stevan see what he say first,haha, lbk we are coming,


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 29 2008, 08:22 PM~11475046
> *shit gotta talk to my cuate stevan see what he say first,haha, lbk we are coming,
> *


we should meet somewhere sunday even if its raining to discuss that


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 29 2008, 08:05 PM~11475349
> *we should meet somewhere sunday even if its raining to discuss that
> *


we will see what happens still havent got my car running yet shit probably put up for the winter early this year, so next year i could come out strong, and down,
tru-rydaz baby,


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 29 2008, 09:13 PM~11475424
> *we will see what happens still havent got my car running yet shit probably put up for the winter early this year, so next year  i could come out strong, and down,
> tru-rydaz baby,
> *


hell nah roll that mother down to lbk im gonna roll mine down there


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 29 2008, 08:14 PM~11475432
> *hell nah roll that mother down to lbk im gonna roll mine down there
> *


sorry homie ,gonna have something even better for lbk


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i dont want to be the only lowlow rollin down there is your brother gonna come to lbk


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 29 2008, 08:19 PM~11475481
> *i dont want to be the only lowlow rollin down there is your brother gonna come to lbk
> *


believe me homie your not the only lowlow rolling there we got ours, just wait and see in lbk, shit i think my bro is going ,dont know if hes rolling his lincdog, he gots to represent the tru-rydaz too


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 28 2008, 06:55 PM~11464298
> *man theres un chingo of parties going on that day, shit makes me feel like im at mexico, when i visit my grama
> *


after party SATURDAY IS AT FIESTA CENTER EAST 4th!!!

PRE SUNDAY PARTY WITH PERFORMANCES ETC


CHICAS DE CANELLA hopefully will be there.....working on it!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 29 2008, 09:24 PM~11475532
> *believe me homie your not the only lowlow rolling there we got ours, just wait and see in lbk, shit i think  my bro  is going ,dont know if hes rolling his lincdog, he gots to represent the tru-rydaz too
> *


cool whos all rollin down there in gonna drive mine down there


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 30 2008, 10:09 AM~11478279
> *cool whos all rollin down there in gonna drive mine down there
> *


im might go but aint taking my lincoln may go in my impala ss .... im putting my lincoln up for the winter already gonna stock up on parts and redo my whole setup and see what it do next summer


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 30 2008, 01:05 PM~11478800
> *im might go but aint taking my lincoln may go in my impala ss .... im putting my lincoln up for the winter already gonna stock up on parts and redo my whole setup and see what it do next summer
> *


why is everyone already puttin up there cars


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 30 2008, 12:53 PM~11479023
> *why is everyone already puttin up there cars
> *


cuz this weather is changin gonna get really cool soon i could feel it this winter is gonna be ugly, with un chingo of snow , go thing i got my 4x4 with 35s on it, shit realdy for that,


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i doubt it but well see


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 30 2008, 01:08 PM~11479076
> *i doubt it but well see
> *


we will see when you call me to get your ass out of getting stuck on the snow :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 30 2008, 02:17 PM~11479133
> *we will see when you call me to get your ass out of getting stuck on the snow :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i wont watch ill be doin donuts in the snow :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 31 2008, 07:48 AM~11482635
> *TTT
> *


wutz up sam ready for the show


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

um yummy sea food soup, shit bryan kwit hayten on the soup,it tastes so fucking good,


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im chicken lo mien :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 2 2008, 11:26 AM~11497791
> *im chicken lo mien  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha, who all in hea likes sea food soup, is there any good seafood soup in lbk,? :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 2 2008, 04:14 PM~11499067
> *haha,  who all in hea likes sea food soup, is there any good seafood soup in lbk,? :biggrin:
> *


Fool, u know that's a trick question, there ain't no good seafood soup anywhere...


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 2 2008, 02:58 PM~11499513
> *Fool, u know that's a trick question, there ain't no good seafood soup anywhere...
> *


yeah there is hea in a-town Bangcock, shit the best sea food soup in the west texaz, 


yo brain wheres the bud at :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 2 2008, 05:57 PM~11500050
> *yeah there is hea in a-town Bangcock, shit the best sea food soup in the west texaz,
> yo brain wheres the bud at  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you just like the name of the restaraunt... **** lol


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 2 2008, 03:57 PM~11500061
> *you just like the name of the restaraunt... **** lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hahaha shit you made me laugh so hard that i sharted hahaha, yea i like the name cuz i BANG my COCK in ............ :roflmao: :roflmao: now hows the ****, you are :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 2 2008, 04:57 PM~11500050
> *yeah there is hea in a-town Bangcock, shit the best sea food soup in the west texaz,
> yo brYAn wheres the bud at  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HES PROBALY OUT DELIEVERING PIZZAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 2 2008, 09:18 PM~11503324
> *HES PROBALY OUT DELIEVERING PIZZAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HES PROBALY OUT DELIVERING PIZZAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

JESSE READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 2 2008, 06:09 PM~11500166
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hahaha shit you made me laugh so hard that i sharted hahaha, yea i like the name cuz i BANG my COCK in ............ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  now hows the ****, you are :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


um...if you're thinking about banging another guy...that makes you a homer, plain and simple.

Pole Smoker

:roflmao:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 3 2008, 01:46 PM~11508393
> *um...if you're thinking about banging another guy...that makes you a homer, plain and simple.
> 
> Pole Smoker
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you made me laugh, go back to work bud, see you in the laters, kwit hayten :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: CANT WAIT 11 DAYZ TILL THE SHOW


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 27 2008, 06:48 PM~11191974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP FOR MY "UCE BROTHA"
"GO HARD OR GO HOME"


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

to the mutha fukin top


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

a birthday and then a car show the next day, what a treat :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

just to let every1 know im not gunna make this show ima go to hereford instead its closer ,ive been thinkin long and hard about it and thats what ive decided


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 4 2008, 10:55 PM~11522383
> *just to let every1 know im not gunna make this show ima go to hereford instead its closer ,ive been thinkin long and hard about it and thats what ive decided
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 4 2008, 09:55 PM~11522383
> *just to let every1 know im not gunna make this show ima go to hereford instead its closer ,ive been thinkin long and hard about it and thats what ive decided
> *


your gonna miss a good show


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 4 2008, 09:55 PM~11522383
> *just to let every1 know im not gunna make this show ima go to hereford instead its closer ,ive been thinkin long and hard about it and thats what ive decided
> *


 :biggrin: Stevie you make a good point


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 4 2008, 11:05 PM~11522488
> *your gonna miss a good show
> *


 :yes:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you ready for the show sam


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 4 2008, 08:55 PM~11522383
> *just to let every1 know im not gunna make this show ima go to hereford instead its closer ,ive been thinkin long and hard about it and thats what ive decided
> *


gotta do what we gotta do huh.... gonna break hereford off even harder this time wit PROJECT X....you know i got your back so fuck all the haters cause they gon be saying that amarillo scared to go to lubbock but when they see what it do in hereford they gon be scared to come to lil A-town. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 4 2008, 09:05 PM~11522488
> *your gonna miss a good show
> *


youre gonna miss a good *hop * :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Lubbock is the spot to be. Good music, hoppers, and bad ass SHOW cars.


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Sep 5 2008, 09:50 AM~11525110
> *gotta do what we gotta do huh.... gonna break hereford off even harder this time wit PROJECT X....you know i got your back so fuck all the haters cause they gon be saying that amarillo scared to go to lubbock but when they see what it do in hereford they gon be scared to come to lil A-town.  :biggrin:
> *


thats the best thing i've heard from you :biggrin: don't let Amarillo take it to Lubbock let Lubbock take it to Amarillo


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Sep 5 2008, 04:36 PM~11528477
> *Lubbock is the spot to be. Good music, hoppers, and  bad ass SHOW cars.
> *


hey your right everyone knows it would be better to go to lubbock show
but not everyone can have a good honest judged show :biggrin: 
(this is just what I heard) :angel:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

well U have heard WRONG! We have been doing this for years and believe me the BEST CAR out there has won and will win.


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Sep 5 2008, 04:54 PM~11528619
> *well U have heard WRONG! We have been doing this for years and believe me the BEST CAR out there has won and will win.
> *


its messed up because, that is what the people see and think :uh:


----------



## TheGODFATHER (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Sep 5 2008, 08:50 AM~11525110
> *gotta do what we gotta do huh.... gonna break hereford off even harder this time wit PROJECT X....you know i got your back so fuck all the haters cause they gon be saying that amarillo scared to go to lubbock but when they see what it do in hereford they gon be scared to come to lil A-town.  :biggrin:
> *




good to see everyone's come to their senses... cause' them nutz was sure swole a couple weeks ago.. :roflmao:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Sep 5 2008, 03:00 PM~11528659
> *good to see everyone's come to their senses... cause' them nutz was sure swole a couple weeks ago.. :roflmao:
> *



what do you mean by this, :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Sep 5 2008, 02:37 PM~11528481
> *thats the best thing i've heard from you  :biggrin:  don't let Amarillo take it to Lubbock let Lubbock take it to Amarillo
> *


x2 let them come to lil A-TOWN,, :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Sep 5 2008, 04:58 PM~11528653
> *its messed up because, that is what the people see and think :uh:
> *


????? :ugh: last time I recall the car with the MOST points out there wins first place, its the DETAILS that set two cars apart from 1st and 2nd place.


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 5 2008, 05:12 PM~11528737
> *x2 let them come to  lil A-TOWN,,  :biggrin:
> *


or hereford, neutral hopping grounds


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Sep 5 2008, 03:15 PM~11528756
> *or hereford,   neutral hopping grounds
> *


fuck it, in hereford it is , the neutral zone for the west texaz hoppers, :thumbsup:


----------



## TheGODFATHER (Dec 8, 2003)

Isn't hereford where the shit went wrong the last time?? :0


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Sep 5 2008, 03:19 PM~11528789
> *Isn't hereford where the shit went wrong the last time?? :0
> *


 fo show , but this time different judges ,should be there, :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Sep 5 2008, 05:15 PM~11528755
> *?????  :ugh: last time I recall the car with the MOST points out there wins first place, its the DETAILS that set two cars apart from 1st and 2nd place.
> *


your right thats how i do judging :biggrin:


----------



## TheGODFATHER (Dec 8, 2003)

man you guys are going to ruin the Lubbock show, now who are we going to cheat. :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Sep 5 2008, 05:19 PM~11528789
> *Isn't hereford where the shit went wrong the last time?? :0
> *


yeah but this show is the one that is thrown every year at this time it is called La Ley Fest Sponsored by La Ley 103.5Fm

the other show was try god ministries car show " In Hereford"


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Sep 5 2008, 05:32 PM~11528904
> *man you guys are going to ruin the Lubbock show, now who are we going to cheat. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

is cadillac chris coming to hereford, if he is we are gonna be wating, :roflmao: single pump,


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 5 2008, 05:42 PM~11528975
> *is cadillac chris coming to hereford, if he is we are gonna be wating, :roflmao: single pump,
> *


so your saying you have a single pump for him or what????


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Sep 5 2008, 03:43 PM~11528987
> *so your saying you have a single pump for him or what????
> *


i speak for my brother when i say this hell yea single pump so no crying about double or radical, the rest you will see when we get there, :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Sep 5 2008, 05:48 PM~11529026
> *i speak for my brother when i say this hell yea single pump  so no crying about double or radical, the rest you will see when we get there,  :biggrin:
> *


its on now :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TheGODFATHER (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Sep 5 2008, 04:15 PM~11528755
> *?????  :ugh: last time I recall the car with the MOST points out there wins first place, its the DETAILS that set two cars apart from 1st and 2nd place.
> *



yo Damian dont even sweat these foolz, you got one fool trying to promote a show in Hereford, and aint even splitting up the classes single or double... and them other foolz who had all this mad shit to talk about three weeks ago who want to back out now. you know what I think them ****** are either broke, scared or both.. my two.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

all i know is this is gonna be a good show


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Sep 6 2008, 12:03 AM~11529599
> *yo Damian dont even sweat these foolz, you got one fool trying to promote a show in Hereford, and aint even splitting up the classes single or double... and them other foolz who had all this mad shit to talk about three weeks ago who want to back out now.  you know what I think them ****** are either broke, scared or both.. my two.
> *



you sound like another one of the lubbock cheerleaders,


we dont have to explain why we decided to go to another car show you believe what you want. maybe just dont wanna be fuked outta another win cuz no doubt lubbock will have all their cheerbitches there :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Sep 5 2008, 06:03 PM~11529599
> *yo Damian dont even sweat these foolz, you got one fool trying to promote a show in Hereford, and aint even splitting up the classes single or double... and them other foolz who had all this mad shit to talk about three weeks ago who want to back out now.  you know what I think them ****** are either broke, scared or both.. my two.
> *


does it really matter what class your in. Just run what ya brung :biggrin: 

oh and one more thing Hereford is alot closer


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

haha no one is scare or backing out, the hop is still on , think what yall want,
we will be a hereford and thats that, come on over if yall aint scare for a little hop,single pump double pump what ever lets just have some fun and enjoy a weekend with the family,


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Sep 5 2008, 06:18 PM~11530253
> *you sound like another one of the lubbock cheerleaders,
> we dont have to explain why we decided to go to another car show you believe what you want. maybe just dont wanna be fuked outta another win cuz no doubt lubbock will have all their cheerbitches there :uh:
> *


xone million


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 5 2008, 08:11 PM~11530605
> *haha no one is scare or backing out,  the hop is still on  , think what yall want,
> we will be a hereford and thats that, come on over if yall aint scare for a little hop,single pump double pump what ever lets just have some fun and enjoy a weekend with the family,
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TheGODFATHER (Dec 8, 2003)

ya calm down you internet gangters, all I was saying was that fools like to run their mouths before they even know their budgets. ****** probably looked at a map and said naw ***** thats too far to travel to get served. shit it don't matter to me who wins , I just thought Amarillo might be holdin' somethin' with all the hype everybody and their mama was bumpin' about a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Sep 5 2008, 07:03 PM~11529599
> *yo Damian dont even sweat these foolz, you got one fool trying to promote a show in Hereford, and aint even splitting up the classes single or double... and them other foolz who had all this mad shit to talk about three weeks ago who want to back out now.  you know what I think them ****** are either broke, scared or both.. my two.
> *



who are you anyways??? /
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
\ / /
\ / /
\ / /
\ /


IT DOESN'T MATTER WHO YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Sep 5 2008, 08:20 PM~11531130
> *ya calm down you internet gangters, all I was saying was that fools like to run their mouths before they even know their budgets. ****** probably looked at a map and said naw ***** thats too far to travel to get served. shit it don't matter to me who wins , I just thought Amarillo might be holdin' somethin' with all the hype everybody and their mama was bumpin' about a few weeks ago.
> *


hahahaha to far to get served shit homie thats the joke of the day,,think what yall want, we will be at hereford, period., and what you mean with that, 
(and their mama was bumpin bout few weeks ago)


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Sep 5 2008, 09:25 PM~11531182
> *who are you anyways???  /
> /
> /
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 5 2008, 10:02 PM~11531556
> *hahahaha to far to get served shit homie thats the joke of the day,,think what yall want, we will be at hereford, period., and what you mean with that,
> (and their mama was bumpin bout few weeks ago)
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheGODFATHER_@Sep 5 2008, 05:03 PM~11529599
> *yo Damian dont even sweat these foolz, you got one fool trying to promote a show in Hereford, and aint even splitting up the classes single or double... and them other foolz who had all this mad shit to talk about three weeks ago who want to back out now.  you know what I think them ****** are either broke, scared or both.. my two.
> *


nobody scared to go to lubbock there is nothing to prove over there, Amarillo did what it had to do a few weeks back already anyways. but still got cheated but thats history already, *whats it to you if we go to lubbock or not ?* if lubbock wants amarillo so bad then let em come to hereford...


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT for the LUBBOCK show, hope everyones ready


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

My early birthday present










:0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Sep 6 2008, 09:16 AM~11534268
> *My early birthday present
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie, cant wait to see the ride :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

this show is just around the corner. this show is THE BIGGEST SHOW IN THE PANHANDLE. everyone just has excuses on why they are not attending, ie hoppers, but that is ok because there will be plenty of hoppers rolling in from other surrounding cities who know whats up. i appreciate those of you who are planning to attend because you will not be disappointed. FAIR AND GOOD JUDGING is my main concern in every show that i have a hand in with out a doubt. but like some one previously stated, someone needs to run their mouth to try and promote a show that will never make it, ie hereford  HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF YOU THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 6 2008, 11:03 AM~11534462
> *this show is just around the corner. this show is THE BIGGEST SHOW IN THE PANHANDLE.  everyone just has excuses on why they are not attending, ie hoppers, but that is ok because there will be plenty of hoppers rolling in from other surrounding cities who know whats up.  i appreciate those of you who are planning to attend because you will not be disappointed. FAIR AND GOOD JUDGING is my main concern in every show that i have a hand in with out a doubt. but like some one previously stated, someone needs to run their mouth to try and promote a show that will never make it, ie hereford   HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF YOU THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 6 2008, 11:03 AM~11534462
> *this show is just around the corner. this show is THE BIGGEST SHOW IN THE PANHANDLE.  everyone just has excuses on why they are not attending, ie hoppers, but that is ok because there will be plenty of hoppers rolling in from other surrounding cities who know whats up.  i appreciate those of you who are planning to attend because you will not be disappointed. FAIR AND GOOD JUDGING is my main concern in every show that i have a hand in with out a doubt. but like some one previously stated, someone needs to run their mouth to try and promote a show that will never make it, ie hereford   HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF YOU THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


READY FOR THE SHOW JESSE


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 6 2008, 12:03 PM~11534462
> *this show is just around the corner. this show is THE BIGGEST SHOW IN THE PANHANDLE.  everyone just has excuses on why they are not attending, ie hoppers, but that is ok because there will be plenty of hoppers rolling in from other surrounding cities who know whats up.  i appreciate those of you who are planning to attend because you will not be disappointed. FAIR AND GOOD JUDGING is my main concern in every show that i have a hand in with out a doubt. but like some one previously stated, someone needs to run their mouth to try and promote a show that will never make it, ie hereford   HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF YOU THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


nobody needs excuses for anything if they show up they show up!!!!!!!

what do you think you are doing when you post up here. sounds contradicting

people think the show put on in hereford is not bad being its a small show. but still 
get you to come down.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Sep 6 2008, 11:27 AM~11534881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE, if they show up cool, and if they dont well thats cool too...what sounds contradicting?, i really dont care if you feel the need to run your mouth about lubbock judging and unfair this and that to promote your show, all im saying is that the last few years that i have been to a hereford show, they have not been very successful. and what i mean by not successful, you can drive up see the show in 2-3 minutes and bam theres nothing the rest of the day or enough to look at. and each to their own, wish you the best on your show!  LUBBOCK is the place to be this particular day :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 6 2008, 03:36 PM~11535525
> *READY AS COULD BE, YOU STILL COMING?
> TRUE, if they show up cool, and if they dont well thats cool too...what sounds contradicting?, i really dont care if you feel the need to run your mouth about lubbock judging and unfair this and that to promote your show, all im saying is that the last few years that i have been to a hereford show, they have not been very successful. and what i mean by not successful, you can drive up see the show in 2-3 minutes and bam theres nothing the rest of the day or enough to look at. and each to their own, wish you the best on your show!   LUBBOCK is the place to be this particular day :biggrin:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> READY AS COULD BE, YOU STILL COMING?
> 
> 
> yeah im still coming got the day approved off :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Sep 6 2008, 01:40 PM~11535555
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i see i still have YOU looking, :biggrin: :thumbsup: at the end of your day i promise you that you will be like, damn i should have went to lubbock instead of wasting my and everyone else's time  :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 6 2008, 06:22 PM~11536631
> *i see i still have YOU looking,  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: at the end of your day i promise you that you will be like, damn i should have went to lubbock instead of wasting my and everyone else's time   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

WHATS UP JESS 1 MORE WEEK AND THEN ITS VEGAS --I WONDER HOW 
MANY PEOPLE IN THE 806 GO TO VEGAS AND REPRESENT OUR WEST TEXAS AREA 
THE WAY WE DO -- ITS FUNNY HOW THEY TALK SHIT --- BUT NEVER GO OUT AND PLAY WITH THE BIG DOGS -GAS PRICES DONT AFFECT YOUR HOBBY IF YOU LOVE WHAT YOU DO --IM SURE THE HOMMIES COULD PITCH IN AND 
TAKE THEIR RIDES OUTSIDE THE STATE AND REPRESNT THE 80000006666666666
--EVEN DENVER SHOW DIDNT SEE ANY 806 THER THAN US ---
HOW ABOUT HOUSTON LAST YEAR -WE COMPETE WITH THE BEST AND STILL PLACE --IF REMEMBER THIS IS OUR 4 YEAR GOING AND HAVING FUN WITH THE FAMILY ---TO BAD THE HEREFORD SHOW IS THE SAME DAY AS YOURS IF NOT WE WOULD OF MADE IT TO SHOW THAT SUPPORT OUR OWN BACKYARD SHOWS 
GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND WHO EVER MAKES ANY OF THESE SHOWS IM SURE IT WILL BE WORTH TRIP. HIOP WISE AND CARSHOW


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 6 2008, 07:22 PM~11536631
> *i see i still have YOU looking,  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: at the end of your day i promise you that you will be like, damn i should have went to lubbock instead of wasting my and everyone else's time   :biggrin:
> *


i won't be wasting there time as long as all my own guys don't take all of the trophies, ie uce.


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Sep 6 2008, 08:44 PM~11537562
> *i won't be wasting there time as long as all my own guys don't take all of the trophies, ie uce.
> *


excuses once again,:tears: excuses, excuses,excuses,excuses,excuses "man ima go tell my momma UCE is in the house again"....that just means that you need to raise your bar a little, sorry for the inconvenience, ill bust out a stock ride with rims for you and only you  sorry, when UCE is in the house you better believe we are taking all the trophies. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: YOU KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO HANG WITH THE FAMILY ON THE 14TH


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

WHATS UP UCE READY FOR THE BIG DAY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HELL YEAH IM READY IF THEY DIDNT GIVE ME THE DAY OFF I WAS GONNA CALL IN JUST TO GO THE SHOW ARE YOU READY


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

WE DONT TAKE ALL THE TROPHIES WE EARNED THEM LOOK AT OUR CARS AND YOU"LL SEE QUALITY OVER QUANTITY USOOO YOOUU KNNOOWWW


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@Sep 6 2008, 10:03 PM~11538041
> *       WHATS UP UCE READY FOR THE BIG DAY
> *


ready big homie!! :biggrin: see you manana


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HOPEFULLY ILL DRIVE MY MONTE DOWN THERE SO YALL CAN TELL ME HOW MUCH IT NEEDS :biggrin: WHERE YALL GONNA STAY AT IN ODESSA


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Sep 6 2008, 10:00 PM~11538016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brian of all people you know the show is a good one in this area


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@Sep 6 2008, 10:06 PM~11538059
> * WE DONT TAKE ALL THE TROPHIES WE EARNED THEM LOOK AT OUR CARS AND YOU"LL SEE QUALITY OVER QUANTITY  USOOO YOOUU KNNOOWWW
> *


well said USO!


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 6 2008, 10:08 PM~11538078
> *HOPEFULLY ILL DRIVE MY MONTE DOWN THERE SO YALL CAN TELL ME HOW MUCH IT NEEDS  :biggrin: WHERE YALL GONNA STAY AT IN ODESSA
> *


bring it down, your heart is big enough to make anything reality


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 6 2008, 11:09 PM~11538089
> *brian of all people you know the show is a good one in this area
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ONE HELL OF A SHOW


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

IM HOPING TO GET IT RUNNING THIS WEEK


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 6 2008, 10:11 PM~11538107
> *bring it down, your heart is big enough to make anything reality
> *


YOU SHOULD KNOW OUR PHILOSOPHY BRIAN --90% PERSON 10%CAR


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@Sep 6 2008, 11:16 PM~11538144
> *YOU SHOULD KNOW OUR PHILOSOPHY BRIAN --90% PERSON 10%CAR
> *


I KNOW :biggrin: I WANT YALL TO SEE WUT IM WORKING WITH :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

1 WEEK TILL THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@Sep 7 2008, 01:14 AM~11536862
> *WHATS UP JESS  1 MORE WEEK AND THEN ITS VEGAS --I WONDER HOW
> MANY PEOPLE IN THE 806 GO TO VEGAS AND REPRESENT OUR WEST TEXAS AREA
> THE WAY WE DO -- ITS FUNNY HOW THEY TALK SHIT --- BUT NEVER GO OUT AND PLAY WITH THE BIG DOGS -GAS PRICES DONT AFFECT YOUR HOBBY IF YOU LOVE WHAT YOU DO --IM SURE THE HOMMIES COULD PITCH IN AND
> ...



guess you didnt look hard enough in Denver if you did you would have seen us in the hop pit reppin blackmagic with voodoo and big M's 63, so if your going to vegas stop by the blackmagic booth and see me there stevie will be in the hop pit hey why dont ya come to the bbq at bm shop sautrday night too, if your talking bout gas prices man gas dont bother us, where we came from it was over $15 a gallon


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam this is gettin fuked up again haha 


now i decided to go to herford show because i wanted to now if it had been a diff weekend i would have done both i was gunna try to do both anyway in the same day but the logistics just didnt work out ,theres no other reason i just wanted a layed back day with the family ,now you can take that however you want ,i hope lubbock is a good show and like i said if they were both on different weekends i would have done both n as for all the gas prices shit come on now we was at last years supershow not to mention ive been back to vegas 4 times this year plus a hop in LA we was at phoenix working the bm booth and at denver in the pit and we will be back to vegas in oct ,and yall can come to the bm bbq at the shop as were having a birthday party for my boy aswell that night at the shop 

so lets keep this fun like its supposed to be


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 7 2008, 01:51 PM~11540391
> *dam this is gettin fuked up again haha
> now i decided to go to herford show because i wanted to now if it had been a diff weekend i would have done both i was gunna try to do both anyway in the same day but the logistics just didnt work out ,theres no other reason i just wanted a layed back day with the family ,now you can take that however you want ,i hope lubbock is a good show and like i said if they were both on different weekends i would have done both n as for all the gas prices shit come on now we was at last years supershow not to mention ive been back to vegas 4 times this year plus a hop in LA we was at phoenix working the bm booth and at denver in the pit and we will be back to vegas in oct ,and yall can come to the bm bbq at the shop as were having a birthday party for my boy aswell that night at the shop
> 
> ...



hey man your right lets just keep it cool and help the lowrider community :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

I C U ANTWUAN YOU COMING TO THE SHOW


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Sep 7 2008, 11:53 AM~11540406
> *hey man your right lets just keep it cool and help the lowrider community :biggrin:
> *


x2 keep it real and just enjoy a day with the familia and kids, kwit hayten


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

BUMP THIS SHIT 1 WEEK TILL THE SHOW


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

don't know yet.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

let me kno you can roll down there wit me


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Sep 7 2008, 09:43 PM~11544519
> *don't know yet.
> *


kwit hayten,


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

> guess you didnt look hard enough in Denver if you did you would have seen us in the hop pit reppin blackmagic with voodoo and big M's 63, so if your going to vegas stop by the blackmagic booth and see me there stevie will be in the hop pit hey why dont ya come to the bbq at bm shop sautrday night too, if your talking bout gas prices man gas dont bother us, where we came from it was over $15 a gallons
> 
> MY BAD GUESS I DID"NT I WAS TO BUSY LOOKING AT SHORTYS RIDES GETTING UP --ILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS WHAT ARE YA"LL TAKING --WE WORK HARD TO REPRESENT THE 806 ALL YEAR LONG-WOULD MAKE IT BUT UCE FAMILY ITS THE PLACE TO BE ON SATURDAY --THATS WHAT WE LOOK FORWARD TO
> THANKS FOR THE INVITATION --AND ITS NOT ABOUT PRICES OF GAS ITS ABOUT HAVING FUN ---YOU SHOULD KNOW THE COMMITMENT -- CALL ME UP 832 279 6280 FIRST STREET CUSTOMZ ----PUTTING IT DOWN FOR WEST TEXAS ---SAUL FUCK THE INTERNET LETS CLARIFY THINGS


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

hell yeah that orange ride of shortys was nice, believe me no hate here im not scared to give props for anyone running any product, there aint no shit to clear up im just trying to stop the shit talking on us since we aint making lubbock show, have a good show


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

MOST OF THE SHIT TALK IS DUE TO -PEOPLE THAT DONT KNOW THE HEADACHE ABOUT THE SPORT --AND IF I RECALL LUBBOCK NEVER CALLED ANYBODY OUT WEVE BEEN LOWRIDING FOR YEARS KNOW --BUT WERE AT A DIFFERENT LEVEL NOW. WE RESPECT AND SEE OTHER PEOPLE THE SAME WE WANT TO BE TREATED 
SOMETIMES THINGS ESCALATE BEYOND --FOR NO REASON . 
AS FOR CHRIS HES BEEN AROUND FOR WHILE AND WOULD HELP ANYBODY OUT
THERE IF ASKED ---CHRIS IS JUST A HOPPER AND THATS IT LIKE STEVE D 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FOR AMARILLO AND REPRESENT   
GOOD LUCK IN HEREFORD


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

ok so thats so off the wall, when did chris get involved with this all of a sudden?? all that crap that happen at hereford with chris has nothing all to do with us not going to lubbock, 


i could go into it more and say alot of stuff but why bother, its plain to see whats going on here. Stevie isnt just a hopper he also runs his own shop and builds cars daily and supplies ALOT of people with parts around here. But thats a different topic isnt it.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

6 dayz till the show


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Sep 8 2008, 01:29 PM~11548466
> *ok so thats so off the wall, when did chris get involved with this all of a sudden?? all that crap that happen at hereford with chris has nothing all to do with us not going to lubbock,
> i could go into it more and say alot of stuff but why bother, its plain to see whats going on here. Stevie isnt just a hopper he also runs his own shop and builds cars daily and supplies ALOT of people with parts around here. But thats a different topic isnt it.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Stevie's like a lowrider saint, on the real, he's always up to helping anyone out...never met a nicer guy.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 8 2008, 02:38 PM~11549550
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Stevie's like a lowrider saint, on the real, he's always up to helping anyone out...never met a nicer guy.
> *


WUT TIME YOU GONNA ROLL OUT TO LUBBOCK


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 8 2008, 04:26 PM~11550005
> *WUT TIME YOU GONNA ROLL OUT TO LUBBOCK
> *


don't know, what time does the show start?
What time's the hop?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 8 2008, 03:44 PM~11550148
> *don't know, what time does the show start?
> What time's the hop?
> *


SHOW STARTS AT 12 HOP IS AT 3 I THINK


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT LUBBOCK IS GOING TO BE THE HOT SPOT FOR SUNDAY.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Sep 8 2008, 03:59 PM~11550264
> *TTT LUBBOCK IS GOING TO BE THE HOT SPOT FOR SUNDAY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

BUMP THIS


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 9 2008, 12:30 PM~11558922
> *BUMP THIS
> *


na ***** bump this

:thumbsup: kwit hayten


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 9 2008, 01:48 PM~11559093
> *na ***** bump this
> 
> :thumbsup: kwit hayten
> *


DONT HATE :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 9 2008, 01:28 PM~11559426
> *DONT HATE  :biggrin:
> *


i dont hate i, it get even :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

GO EAT SOME SEAFOOD SOUP


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SAT NIGHT~


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 9 2008, 05:48 PM~11560988
> *SAT NIGHT~
> 
> 
> ...


wutz up sam you gonna have those shirts in 2x


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 9 2008, 01:42 PM~11559571
> *GO EAT SOME SEAFOOD SOUP
> *


OKAY I ALREADY DID


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

yall KWIT HAYTEN


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

we going world wide KWIT HAYTEN C. C. coming to a city near you


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

rain or shine :biggrin: Lubbock show


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@Sep 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11536862
> *WHATS UP JESS  1 MORE WEEK AND THEN ITS VEGAS --I WONDER HOW
> MANY PEOPLE IN THE 806 GO TO VEGAS AND REPRESENT OUR WEST TEXAS AREA
> THE WAY WE DO -- ITS FUNNY HOW THEY TALK SHIT --- BUT NEVER GO OUT AND PLAY WITH THE BIG DOGS -GAS PRICES DONT AFFECT YOUR HOBBY IF YOU LOVE WHAT YOU DO --IM SURE THE HOMMIES COULD PITCH IN AND
> ...



*And they don't know the hell we had coming back from that one, pero it was still worth it and Youuuuu Knoooow Damn Well we would have been there this year again if it wouldn't have gotten cut...*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 10 2008, 11:32 AM~11567033
> *And they don't know the hell we had coming back from that one, pero it was still worth it and Youuuuu Knoooow Damn Well we would have been there this year again if it wouldn't have gotten cut...
> *


HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE SEE YOU SUNDAY


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 9 2008, 10:42 PM~11563934
> *we going world wide KWIT HAYTEN C. C.  coming to a city near you
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 9 2008, 09:42 PM~11563934
> *we going world wide KWIT HAYTEN C. C.  coming to a city near you
> *


 shit homie i though you had your club already so that makes you another member of auregals club kwit hayten c.c. since yall are going world wide,


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 10 2008, 03:05 PM~11568818
> *shit homie i  though you had your club already so that makes you another member of auregals club kwit hayten c.c.  since yall are going world wide,
> *


i was talkin bout the name


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 10 2008, 02:08 PM~11568848
> *i was talkin bout the name
> *


no you werent you wanna be a member of kwit hayten you post it your self, *you said yall are going world wide,*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

nope i got another one in mind :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 10 2008, 02:39 PM~11569074
> *nope i got another one in mind  :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

what up blvd? ready for the show this weekend? RAIN OR SHINE, it's still going down in the L-TOWN. :biggrin: hope the rain stays away at least for the first half of the day. hope to see everyone out there


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

WEST TEXAS TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 10 2008, 06:07 PM~11569716
> *what up blvd? ready for the show this weekend? RAIN OR SHINE, it's still going down in the L-TOWN. :biggrin:  hope the rain stays away at least for the first half of the day. hope to see everyone out there
> *


its been wet all week...like to day the 30% came in the morn and was dry all day!

its going to be cool, which is good!! 

been checking...said 30 percent for sunday then changed...more than likely it will rain over night sat...rarley raind during the day.....should change agian...they never get it right!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 10 2008, 09:14 PM~11572127
> *its been wet all week...like to day the 30% came in the morn and was dry all day!
> 
> its going to be cool, which is good!!
> ...


x2


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

see you sunday fellas


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 10 2008, 10:20 PM~11572193
> *x2
> *


just watched the local news...heaviest raing should fall fri night...then be gone by sat....well see..


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 10 2008, 08:30 PM~11572316
> *just watched the local news...heaviest raing should fall fri night...then be gone by sat....well see..
> *


 hno: RAIN OR SHINE, we will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 10 2008, 09:35 PM~11572390
> *hno:  RAIN OR SHINE, we will be there. :biggrin:
> *


x2 the rain aint gonna scare me


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 10 2008, 08:35 PM~11572390
> *hno:  RAIN OR SHINE, we will be there. :biggrin:
> *


X2 READY TO REPRESENT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

<a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/fiestasdelllano\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/fiestasdelllano</a>


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westtexasshotcalla_@Sep 10 2008, 10:03 PM~11572789
> *X2 READY TO REPRESENT
> *


U KNOW


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 10 2008, 02:39 PM~11569074
> *nope i got another one in mind  :biggrin:
> *


witch one, is we could know, if not to scare to say, speak up homie :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Sep 11 2008, 08:16 AM~11574916
> *witch one, is we could know, if not to scare to say, speak up homie :biggrin:
> *


IN DUE TIME IN DUE TIME HOMIE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LIKE I SAID ITS NEVER RIGHT OVER HERE!!!

CLOUDY AND WINDY FOR SUNDAY!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 11 2008, 01:25 PM~11577069
> *LIKE I SAID ITS NEVER RIGHT OVER HERE!!!
> 
> CLOUDY AND WINDY FOR SUNDAY!!
> *


READY FOR SUNDAY SAM


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 11 2008, 03:06 PM~11577378
> *READY FOR SUNDAY SAM
> *


going to pick my order up right now!

been on the radio promoting everymornig at different stations!

got the big enttance for the crazy pimpz set up....

been a busy week thus so far!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 11 2008, 02:24 PM~11577528
> *going to pick my order up right now!
> 
> been on the radio promoting everymornig at different stations!
> ...


I BET BUT I KNOW THE SHOW WILL PAY OFF


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 11 2008, 04:31 PM~11578123
> *I BET BUT I KNOW THE SHOW WILL PAY OFF
> *


the fiestas take the door...basically volunteer for us at these shows!!

got one in the oven!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

so are you gonna be filming sunday


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 11 2008, 09:29 PM~11581702
> *so are you gonna be filming sunday
> *


whats happening homie! see you this sunday bro


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Sep 11 2008, 09:33 PM~11581759
> *whats happening homie! see you this sunday bro
> *


ILL BE THERE BRO WUT TYME IS UR BRO LEAVIN AMARILLO


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 11 2008, 10:29 PM~11581702
> *so are you gonna be filming sunday
> *


 :thumbsup: 

mostly sunny..windy...is what it now says!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 12 2008, 01:26 AM~11583485
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> mostly sunny..windy...is what it now says!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

SAY DAMIAN I HEARD ITS ON @ ON SAT. NIGHT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SUNNY AND CLOWDY TODAY!


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

R the roads pretty bad right now in LBK?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Sep 12 2008, 04:34 PM~11587857
> *R the roads pretty bad right now in LBK?
> *



not as bad as they were yesterday, everything should be good for sunday!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Sep 13 2008, 12:14 AM~11591227
> *not as bad as they were yesterday, everything should be good for sunday!
> *


keep me posted homeboi


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Sep 12 2008, 11:14 PM~11591227
> *not as bad as they were yesterday, everything should be good for sunday!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 13 2008, 03:27 AM~11591834
> *keep me posted homeboi
> *



you already know my nig i got you


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Sep 13 2008, 01:14 PM~11593384
> *you already know my nig i got you
> *


alright homeboi


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

see ya'll in a few hours :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

have a good show yall


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

dont think im gonna make it to the show i dont have any funds :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Sep 14 2008, 12:10 AM~11596550
> *see ya'll in a few hours :cheesy:
> *


tell me bout it....litterally...lol


----------



## MISTER64 (Aug 22, 2008)

DOES ANY ONE WHO KNOW WON BEST OF SHOW AND THE BEST OF CATEGORIES?  OR ANY PICTURES OF THE SHOW?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER64_@Sep 14 2008, 07:48 PM~11601195
> *DOES ANY ONE WHO  KNOW WON BEST OF SHOW AND THE BEST OF CATEGORIES?  OR ANY PICTURES OF THE SHOW?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 14 2008, 08:39 PM~11601540
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


SABOR A MI!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 14 2008, 08:40 PM~11601547
> *SABOR A MI!
> *


i didnt have time to take all pics of entrants like i do...go some really good oneS!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

where tha pics at????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11601855
> *where tha pics at????
> *


here in few....just got a 9th wind...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 14 2008, 08:15 PM~11602380
> *here in few....just got a 9th wind...
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 14 2008, 09:15 PM~11602380
> *here in few....just got a 9th wind...
> *


did they have a good turn out


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 14 2008, 11:19 PM~11603078
> *did they have a good turn out
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11603159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you got pics of that caddy in the background


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 14 2008, 11:43 PM~11603260
> *do you got pics of that caddy in the background
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 14 2008, 10:46 PM~11603292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS A WEST TEXAS CAR NOW


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 14 2008, 11:19 PM~11603582
> *IS THIS A WEST TEXAS CAR NOW
> *


yeah i think the guy that bought that car lives in lamesa or something like that... its in the same club as that purple caddy.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Sep 15 2008, 12:00 AM~11603925
> *yeah i think the guy that bought that car lives in lamesa or something like that... its in the same club as that purple caddy.
> *


wut club is that


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Angelitos C.C. ,spent some time talking to the owner, real cool dude


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks like you had a good show


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Sep 13 2008, 01:14 PM~11593384
> *you already know my nig i got you
> *


where da pics at CHUCKLES?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 15 2008, 01:37 AM~11604164
> *wut club is that
> *


ANGELITOs


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 15 2008, 10:30 AM~11605430
> *where da pics at CHUCKLES?
> *


I don't think he's got a digi.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

there some pics here

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2357841


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are a couple more


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Who one Best of Show and best out of the 80's?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Sep 15 2008, 01:26 PM~11606732
> *Who one Best of Show and best out of the 80's?
> *


Best of Show I think went to Sabor A Mi


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Sep 15 2008, 11:26 AM~11606732
> *Who one Best of Show and best out of the 80's?
> *


nice pics homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Sep 15 2008, 01:26 PM~11606732
> *Who one Best of Show and best out of the 80's?
> *


1st place..80s
went to that RED carwith the white top above the grand prix...if i remember right!


best of show is SABOR A MI


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 15 2008, 11:54 AM~11607012
> *
> nice pics homie
> *


I didn't ge to enter the cutty in this car show, but me and the rest of ANGELITOS C.C. will be heading to San Angelo :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 15 2008, 12:09 PM~11607121
> *1st place..80s
> went to that RED carwith the white top above the grand prix...if i remember right!
> best of show is SABOR A MI
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Sep 15 2008, 12:52 PM~11607478
> *I didn't ge to enter the cutty in this car show, but me and the rest of ANGELITOS C.C. will be heading to San Angelo :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: if all go's well will see you there homie


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 15 2008, 01:07 PM~11607622
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: if all go's well will see you there homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> didnt caddy used to be from houston


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn that red Grand Prix is clean :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> > didnt caddy used to be from houston
> 
> 
> Yea it was Rollerz Only C.C., I think a chick owned it. Now my carnal has it


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

i would like to personally thank everyone that showed up with some REALLY NICE RIDES, i would also like to thank all the spectators as well, and last but not least i would like to thank the homie SAM with LONESTAR BRAND for putting the music together and being the announcer all day and every other task i gave him :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

who's wagon and who painted............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 15 2008, 06:46 PM~11609491
> *i would like to personally thank everyone that showed up with some REALLY NICE RIDES, i would also like to thank all the spectators as well, and last but not least i would like to thank the homie SAM with LONESTAR BRAND for putting the music together and being the announcer all day and every other task i gave him :biggrin:
> *


just practice hom-boi you already know!! lol
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
GOT ALOT OF COMPLIMENTS FROM THE SHOW AS WELL!!! JUST LIKE JESSE SAID THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND AND PUTTING IT DOWN!!! EVERYTHNAG RAN SMOOTH AND ON SCHEDULE!

IT WAS MY PLEASURE!!! TIRED THAN A BITCH THOUGH!!! YOU ALREADY KNOW I GIVE 100 FOLD!
LET THEM KNOW TO STAY TUNED FOR WHATS COMING AROUND THE CORNER!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


ALL VIDEO FROM THE SPECIAL ENTRANCE WITH LOS UNICOS CAR CLUB FOR THE KRAZY PIMPZ ENTRANCE WILL BE UP SOON!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> nice pic sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> > nice pic sam
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SIR! DONT KNOW HOW I FOUND THE TIME....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

u going to sa in 2 weeks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 15 2008, 11:49 PM~11612617
> *u going to sa in 2 weeks
> *


more than likely! they are really good friends since last show!! MEAN GENE IS A HOMIE!!


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

ooops cant forget the homie damian for all his running around prior to the show  :thumbsup: thanks big homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 27 2008, 08:48 PM~11191974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 16 2008, 06:49 PM~11618941
> *ooops cant forget the homie damian for all his running around prior to the show   :thumbsup: thanks big homie
> *


Glad to help out homie. :biggrin: Great show by the way!


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

so i heard chris won the hop how high did it hit, does anyone have pic. does anyone have pic of the hereford show ?? who won the hop over there ????


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRCLOWNINREGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 10:03 AM~11625284
> *so i heard chris won the hop how high did it hit, does anyone have pic. does anyone have pic of the hereford show ?? who won the hop over there ????
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=426545&st=220

pages *12 *and *13*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRCLOWNINREGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 10:03 AM~11625284
> *so i heard chris won the hop how high did it hit, does anyone have pic. does anyone have pic of the hereford show ?? who won the hop over there ????
> *


heard chris did 54" and a cutty that was there did 30 summat not sure whos cutty it was


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cadillac_chris, show-bound



:wave: :wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Sup sam just looking at tha pics was a good show .


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 17 2008, 08:49 PM~11629829
> *Sup sam  just looking at tha pics  was a good show .
> *


good turnout! cinco should be just as fun!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, WestTxFinest, cadillac_chris

:wave:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 17 2008, 06:51 PM~11629852
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: show-bound, WestTxFinest, cadillac_chris
> 
> ...


que pasa amigo?? nice pics


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Sep 17 2008, 08:53 PM~11629868
> *que pasa amigo?? nice pics
> *


catching up on painting!!!

thankyou sir...since the hop ended early i found a lil time before 4 to take them..lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

good pics sam


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

NIce pics show-bound


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 I think I need to move back to Lubbock :biggrin:


----------

